# Last Episode Of 'lost'....... Help!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For some reason my Sky+ failed to series link the last episode of Lost on C4 last night









I watched it but Aly didnt and she is now in a very grumpy mood









Is there anyone out there who has it on Sky+ or similar and can either burn it to a DVD or even video for me??

Obviously Im happy to pay for any costs involved









Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A hero has saved me from my grumpy wife









Thanks


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> A hero has saved me from my grumpy wifeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just watched episode 9 series 2. Oh are you lot in for a treat!!!???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I've just watched episode 9 series 2. Oh are you lot in for a treat!!!???


Dont tell me!!


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> For some reason my Sky+ failed to series link the last episode of Lost on C4 last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you er... could just download it dude.. download all 3 seasons if you wanted to.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

9speed said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason my Sky+ failed to series link the last episode of Lost on C4 last nightÂ
> ...


Does anyone on this site use torrentreactor.net ? If you do can you shed some light as to what has happened to it? I cannot get onto the site at all and haven't been able to since before Christmas. I can get onto the .com site but they want you to pay which i aren't doing.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> you er... could just download it dude.. download all 3 seasons if you wanted to


Yeah, I know, but I dont think my wheezy old PC is up to it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't seen 1 episode, is it any good?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

albini13 said:


> 9speed said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I don't think TR's working too well, I've got on the site a few times but they don't seem to be doing many updates.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Try

http://www.torrentspy.com/default.asp

or

http://thepiratebay.org/

They appear to work ok, no payment required.

Regards

Karl


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it true that Lost is planning on being made in to a ten series thing? If it is, how on earth are they going to string it along for that amount of episodes?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You can also download series 2 from limewire now


----------

